# My precious puppy



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Florrie is so gorgeous, I never tire of looking at her. I can't resist being a proud Mummy and sharing some pics.

A perfect profile.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Look, Mummy; I iz a mountaineer!

















Gettin' sleepy now....









Zzzzz....


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Soooo pretty! Makes me want another 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

omg i could just eat her up


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Love little puppies....so cute!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

She is so beautiful, I love her. X


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She is extremely beautiful. Apart from the colour, I think she looks how my Delilah would have looked as a puppy. (I got her as an adult.)


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

She is beautiful! I looooove her head and coloring! 
Was her tail docked, or was she just born with it little like that?


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Blondie87 said:


> She is beautiful! I looooove her head and coloring!
> Was her tail docked, or was she just born with it little like that?


The breeder thinks her mother bit it off by accident when Florrie was born. Had she had a tail, she'd have been wasted on me - the breeder reckoned she would have had great potential as a show dog. As it is, it makes her look like a little bunny rabbit hoping about! And it's really strange not to be able to read her moods by looking at her tail - I'm having to learn different cues, like looking at her ear position, or general body language. I don't care about her tail: it just makes her all the more precious.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ah.. crazy. Yeah it doesn't make her any less adorable at all! I was just curious. She is super adorable, so it's a good thing whatever happened to her tail happened or else you may not have her today!


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

What a precious baby.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

She is too cute!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I love her little tail, it makes her bottom extra cute. She is super cute all over though, I can see why you couldn't resist her.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Actually I think she was born with a naturally docked tail. Chihuahuas used to be bred with bobbed tails and it was standard back in the 1960's I think it was. It has been mostly bred out of them though and they have longer tails now. Occasionally puppies with the famous bobbed tails pop up in litters still since it is in their blood. Its rare but does happen. I think it makes her very unique and 10x as adorable! Be proud of that little stubby tail


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

LittlePixie said:


> Actually I think she was born with a naturally docked tail. Chihuahuas used to be bred with bobbed tails and it was standard back in the 1960's I think it was. It has been mostly bred out of them though and they have longer tails now. Occasionally puppies with the famous bobbed tails pop up in litters still since it is in their blood. Its rare but does happen. I think it makes her very unique and 10x as adorable! Be proud of that little stubby tail


I didn't know that - thanks for telling me! The breeder said she wasn't sure - she was just supposing that it had been injured during or soon after Florrie's birth. I don't think the breeder knew about docked tails and chihuahuas, otherwise I'm sure she would have told me. But however it happened, I love her little bobbed tail. When she's pleased to see me, it twitches ever so slightly, and because she's white, she looks like a little lamb or rabbit. It's just cute, and part of her unique 'Florrieness'.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

SarahJG said:


> As it is, it makes her look like a little bunny rabbit hoping about!


Aww she does look like a bunny rabbit! How cute! haha


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Aahh she is lush, makes me want to get another. Lovely little face


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

SarahJG said:


> I didn't know that - thanks for telling me! The breeder said she wasn't sure - she was just supposing that it had been injured during or soon after Florrie's birth. I don't think the breeder knew about docked tails and chihuahuas, otherwise I'm sure she would have told me. But however it happened, I love her little bobbed tail. When she's pleased to see me, it twitches ever so slightly, and because she's white, she looks like a little lamb or rabbit. It's just cute, and part of her unique 'Florrieness'.


Yeah, no problem!  I love chihuahuas, I kinda _over do it_ when Im researching and stuff lol But you should let the breeder know. You can also read about it on google. Just look it up


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I have been looking it up since your post: it's fascinating. I read some books before I got Frodo (I like reading about stuff too), but none of them mentioned the bob tail.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Hollowaysal said:


> Aahh she is lush, makes me want to get another. Lovely little face


Go on, get another. Getting my first was the best thing I ever did: greeting the second was the other best thing I ever did. And they really love each other!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

What a beautiful baby, you have every right and reason, to be a proud Mama.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She is ADORABLE!!!!! Wow! Post lots more pictures. I love her.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

She is adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Omg I love the applehead!!!!


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

She is just beautiful.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Too cute!


----------



## TyChi (Aug 2, 2013)

So what time are you dropping her off again? Just kidding please don't take me serious but she is adorable.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

TyChi said:


> So what time are you dropping her off again? Just kidding please don't take me serious but she is adorable.


Ha, ha! Only if you're willing to pay for us to travel from the UK to the US (first class, of course: my precious baby deserves nothing less!). In other words: never in a million years. She's MINE! :cheer: But thank you for appreciating her adorability!


----------

